# Lawsuit against airlines over collection of Mexican tourism tax



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The suit filed against Delta Air Lines, United Airlines, American Airlines and others asserts that passengers exempt from a $20 to $25 tourism tax imposed by the Mexican government were nonetheless charged the fees and that the airlines kept the money.

Lawsuit against airlines over collection of Mexican tourism tax lands in federal court in Brunswick | jacksonville.com


----------



## Mark1 (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes, I agree that this is a scam. My wife and children are Mexican citizens. We are aware that when we fly to Mexico they are subjected - unjustifiably - to this tax. It's cheaper to buy the ticket on-line vs. over the phone where the tax could be avoided. Nevertheless, the airlines are certainly aware that they are charging this tax unjustifiably. They ought to be compelled to stop doing so.


----------

